# Aiden at the barn & agility questions



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Our Schutzhund club has been training at an indoor arena of a barn for the winter. Today was a "lazy" training day for Aiden and we just played around and had some fun goofing off. We had a good time saying hi to all the horses and we even found another "Aiden"!

The two Aiden boys

_MG_9251 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_9263 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

They were so cute together!

_MG_9250 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

"He's right behind me..isn't he.."

_MG_9247 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

We also played around with the jumps today. That part of the Schutzhund retrieve has always been his favorite. I know nothing about handling a dog in agility, but I did set him up with a few (4-5) consecutive jumps and he really seemed to enjoy doing it! He's about 85 pounds and really long in body, so I never considered doing agility with him before, but he jumps really well. I also never really considered him as fast and didn't expect anything different in this case, but he really was running faster than I usually see him do.


_MG_9441 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_9437 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

I am just wondering if maybe we should consider looking into agility. I'd never considered it before since he is such a big dog, but he really seemed to have fun today. He just seemed much less stressed than I sometimes see when we are training in Schutzhund. He's very handler sensitive and this kind of just seemed like he was actually having fun out there, rather than being upset about doing the wrong thing. I know most people here probably already know of our struggles with Schutzhund and my questioning his retirement, but I am thinking that maybe agility could be our fun new venue in the future. I'd love to hear thoughts from others who do agility with their GSD's.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

first what gorgeous pictures I love the 3rd one! I'd frame that

second,,hey go for it!! Agility IS fun and less stress, if a mistake is made, oh well, no big deal) With that I definitely think you should go for the agility ring


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think agility is a GREAT confience builder for dogs, and is very low stress overall if you aren't stressed about it. Definitely go for it! Elsa is definitely not a bite work girl and is also very handler sensitive and she just thrives on the agility course!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a handsome pair!!! Two VERY photogenic boys! 

Great action shots on the pics! Aiden does seem to be a natural!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

First, I want to go ahead and agree with the above. Aiden looks like he's LOVING it! So I say go for agility! 

Second... He's such a HUNK! LOVE those pics. I think my favorite is "He's right behind me, isn't he?"


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great photos. Based on the photos, I think it would be a good thing for Aiden to get into agility.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I'll look around in my area and see what I find for agility clubs. If anyone knows of any worth recommending, please feel free to let me know! I will most likely continue with tracking for sure and probably shoot for some obedience titles as well. Taking bitework as it comes at this point. If agility is a fun sport for a sensitive dog, then it sounds perfect for us!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

the picture of the two looking at each other, well that is special, i love,love,love it. you should frame it!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes a natural at agility for sure, great pictures and thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice pics

I think agility would be great, I think Odin is built very similar to aiden (looks that way in the pics you post of him anyways.) I also started in schutzhund with Odin, he loved it but I think agility has turned out to be his niche. Careful though agility is HIGHLY addictive!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KristiM said:


> Nice pics
> 
> I think agility would be great, I think Odin is built very similar to aiden (looks that way in the pics you post of him anyways.) I also started in schutzhund with Odin, he loved it but I think agility has turned out to be his niche. Careful though agility is HIGHLY addictive!
> 
> ...


Awesome! I found a club in my area and sent an email..Very excited!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can also check the www.cleanrun.com site they list alot of training facilities by area


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome pictures.. love the intensity of Aiden in the first picture.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you can also check the www.cleanrun.com site they list alot of training facilities by area


What a cool site! A whole bunch of new toys to buy for agility, lol.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Accidentally deleted the "favorite" photo when I tried adding a copyright to it.


horse2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos . He does look like he's having a blast, definetely worth a shot to try, even if it's just for fun


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I did agility with my first GSD - but before that I trained my 110 lb newfie in agility (12 years ago?). She was by no means a drivey dog, but she really enjoyed the training and was surprisingly quick for her size. The trainer had us run a few demos at dog events, since a lot of people seemed to think their dog was too big to do agility (especially the dogwalk). 

I never competed with her, but I think I could have put a few agility titles on her with a little more training.

If she could do it - I'm sure Aiden can!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

LIKE, LIKE, LIKE!!!

Did I say how much I liked them?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Those photos over the horse jumps are amazing.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> LIKE, LIKE, LIKE!!!
> 
> Did I say how much I liked them?


Thank you!!!  Means a whole lot coming from you after seeing your pics of Kira. 



wildo said:


> Those photos over the horse jumps are amazing.


Thanks! I think he's got decent form. It's like his legs disappear as he goes over.



phgsd said:


> I did agility with my first GSD - but before that I trained my 110 lb newfie in agility (12 years ago?). She was by no means a drivey dog, but she really enjoyed the training and was surprisingly quick for her size. The trainer had us run a few demos at dog events, since a lot of people seemed to think their dog was too big to do agility (especially the dogwalk).
> 
> I never competed with her, but I think I could have put a few agility titles on her with a little more training.
> 
> If she could do it - I'm sure Aiden can!


Thank you! That's really reassuring. I obviously have no idea if competing will ever be in our future, but I'd love to train him in something that he truly enjoys. And I guess size can't really limit how much he likes doing it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm a sucker for a horse AND a dog, gorgeous shots! If you ever get bored of your camera, I'll take it off your hands. 

I was wondering the same too since my pup is a WGSL/WL cross(which I think Aiden is too?) and I was concerned if he would be too big. Of course he is only 4 months old so we have a ways to go before we can try but I was going to build him a little course in my backyard just for fun.

Keep us posted with this!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> I'm a sucker for a horse AND a dog, gorgeous shots! If you ever get bored of your camera, I'll take it off your hands.
> 
> I was wondering the same too since my pup is a WGSL/WL cross(which I think Aiden is too?) and I was concerned if he would be too big. Of course he is only 4 months old so we have a ways to go before we can try but I was going to build him a little course in my backyard just for fun.
> 
> Keep us posted with this!


He is a cross. He's about 85lbs at his heaviest and I believe around 25". He is pretty long too(IMO). 


stack2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

He really can jump incredibly well, though. He's not rocket fast, but he's not the slowest dog in the world at all. I'm excited to see what happens 


578259_10151809918410627_798153137_n by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


185168_10151809918250627_354421348_n by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great photo's! You always get amazing pictures. Nice job


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GatorDog said:


> I obviously have no idea if competing will ever be in our future, but I'd love to train him in something that he truly enjoys. And I guess size can't really limit how much he likes doing it.


You never know, but that shouldn't stop you from trying something that you both might love! I had never competed in anything before starting flyball with Halo, and did not take classes with racing in mind, but she took to it so well and loved it so much that we ended up being invited to join the club that we took classes with, and a week later she raced in her first tournament. 

So something that I tried "just for fun" ended up being even more fun than I ever imagined, and now I'm totally hooked. Halo is not the idea size or structure for her sport either, but so what? There are always going to be faster dogs, but she's a solid, reliable member of the club, who can run full time in 2nd, 3rd, or 4th position on a team (she hasn't started yet, but we have plenty of starter dogs), and get the job done. 

Go for it!!!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I say go for it! Those are some great pictures of him jumping.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! We appreciate all the encouragement.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know I already "liked" just about every one of these pictures on Facebook...but I just have to say it again: I LOVE these!

You really do get some great shots of Aiden. Makes me think I should play around with my camera more often, instead of relying on my iPhone all of the time.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

evybear15 said:


> I know I already "liked" just about every one of these pictures on Facebook...but I just have to say it again: I LOVE these!
> 
> You really do get some great shots of Aiden. Makes me think I should play around with my camera more often, instead of relying on my iPhone all of the time.


Lol thanks! Sometimes I feel like a weirdo because I share these here even though I'm friends with so many people on Facebook who have seen them already  Oh well.

And your iPhone pictures always come out perfect! I can't ever get mine to look that good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Built some 2x2 weave poles tonight..Excited to start training tomorrow! I just hope it isn't freezing cold outside. 


Weaves by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome pictures!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Keep us posted on your progress! (Is it ridiculous that I'm excited to have another GSD on this forum doing agility?? Haha)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KristiM said:


> Keep us posted on your progress! (Is it ridiculous that I'm excited to have another GSD on this forum doing agility?? Haha)


I've been watching youtube videos for days. I'm so nervous to start though, mostly because I'm scared I'll teach it wrong and screw him up. I've seen your videos of your dogs weaving. How did you teach them?


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I did the channel method with my boys. There are lots of good videos out there that show progress with a 2x2, which seems to be the preferred method by most trainers. I did the channel simply because I didn't have to buy any equipment lol. I think both methods are great and they can be used in conjunction with each other. One of the benefits to the channel is they get a really nice, fast rhythm right from the start. The advantage to the 2x2 is a solid understanding of the correct entry right from the start. Don't be worried about screwing him up, weave poles are tough to teach, it will take time, it's one of those things you have to play with (very two steps forward one step back.) just make sure you teach him to enter on his left and you'll be fine


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KristiM said:


> I did the channel method with my boys. There are lots of good videos out there that show progress with a 2x2, which seems to be the preferred method by most trainers. I did the channel simply because I didn't have to buy any equipment lol. I think both methods are great and they can be used in conjunction with each other. One of the benefits to the channel is they get a really nice, fast rhythm right from the start. The advantage to the 2x2 is a solid understanding of the correct entry right from the start. Don't be worried about screwing him up, weave poles are tough to teach, it will take time, it's one of those things you have to play with (very two steps forward one step back.) just make sure you teach him to enter on his left and you'll be fine


Thanks. I'm so nervous!! I just don't want to screw it up.


----------

